# Virtual Instruments magazine digital edition is online



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 2, 2009)

It's my distinct pleasure to announce that Virtual Instruments magazine is back with a vengeance.

If you're a subscriber, please go to http://www.virtualinstrumentssoundlab.com/login.php and access our latest issue.

You should have received your password via email - although we're having trouble getting 5000-odd messages, so some of them may have gone through (and some may have gone a few times).


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 2, 2009)

No email here - no access either.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 2, 2009)

If anyone else has problems, please send me an email nb @ virtualinstruments mag dot com.

There are a few badly formatted email addresses that cause much hair pulling.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 2, 2009)

no email here either...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 2, 2009)

Again, please email me to let me know!


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 2, 2009)

FYI Just re-enlisted for a year and sent an email. 

Congratulations, Nick. It;'s been a long road for you, I'm sure.

looking forward to this newest "chapter" in V.I world.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Nick!

Great to read it again...its been dearly missed. 

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 3, 2009)

I am also bounced out using email and old log in information from the forum that use to be here.
I tried emailing to the address above, and it says invalid.
I did read the entire thread and did not want to post here, but perhaps a direct link as you seem to have many spaces in your address or something.

Look forward to reading the new issue.


JAV


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 3, 2009)

try this email-

[email protected]

Read the whole thing tonight. Fantastic- lovin the new format but it feels like I didnt miss a beat-picked up right where we left off. 

Great review of Symphobia by C.Sharmat


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

We're having some problems with the new account system (a bunch of them marked inactive by mistake) combined with a few malformed email addresses causing the email bomb to fail...which is why not everyone got the notification yet.

Please email me at the adddress in the post above - we need all the problems in one place to sort them out.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, the login problem is solved - the system was looking for a carriage return at the end of the password. Please try again if you couldn't get in.

Now I have to get the rest of the email notifications to go through...


----------



## Hardy Heern (Apr 3, 2009)

No wee-male here either. I'll male you.

Frank


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2009)

The email problems have been solved. If you don't get one in the next couple of hours (it's now 10:45 Los Angeles time) then please let me know.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Nick!

Best music software magazine in the business + hardest working man in the business + online distribution = lots of success!!!
8)


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 3, 2009)

Back In The Saddle..... o-[][]-o 
Great interview w/ DRog.
VE3 article was very detailed. The subscription is worth buying just to read that.

Cheers,

JAV


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! Looks great! I have never liked reading things on a computer but this is done absolutely right and is enjoyable.

Great Job Nick

I need to re-up my subscription (pretty sure anyway) is there a way to find out about one's account? I'm sure I'm not alone and I imagine it would be very appreciated if everyone that's due paid up.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 3, 2009)

Nick, the link to the Elite Orch Percussion ad is not working (for me anyway)


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Apr 3, 2009)

Finished reading - top notch stuff as usual Nick.  



chimuelo @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Great interview w/ DRog.
> VE3 article was very detailed. The subscription is worth buying just to read that.



Agreed on the above, I personally also found the _Composing Team Workflow_ article especially interesting. The _MIDI Mockup Microscope_ articles are pretty much always great to read with lots of helpful tips and insights...and the _Symphobia_ review should also be very helpful to anyone who's considering a purchase, as should the one on _Evolve_. A very important subject (and one often discussed on these forums) is also wiritten about in the _Our Small Town_ article. So much great stuff, packed into one issue.  

VI-Mag is just 100% pure win...highly recommended! 

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 3, 2009)

Nick, great you are back and kickin'!

Where can I find the Kaveh cues?

EDIT
I just saw you mentioned the are not up yet.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 3, 2009)

Login works like a charm! Thanks Nick, great read!


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2009)

If I want to reread a version later, will they all be up?

Also, I can't click on any link. Developer link or audio-link (it worked in the demo you posted a while ago).
I get a message:
Please hover over a hotspot


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2009)

If I want to reread a version later, will they all be up?

Also, I can't click on any link. Developer link or audio-link (it worked in the demo you posted a while ago).
I get a message:
Please hover over a hotspot


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 4, 2009)

The Print icon allows you to download the mag & then you can simply save it on your computer.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 4, 2009)

duplicate posting


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 4, 2009)

it seems to get to the PDF version you have to click the "print" icon in their reader. It will then ask if you want to download the pdf version. 

I do wish there was an ability to copy-paste text from the reader to a note taking application. I can copy-paste text in the PDF version so its no big deal, but it might be nice to be able to do this directly from the reader.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone.

First, I think our programmer did a great job of the program as it is, but we are tweaking it.

The pop-up thing is going to change when you're logged in, and we'll eventually have a dual-page larger size version that you can scale down with Safari 4 (as suggested in From the Editor).

Jon, no - I'm afraid we can't give you text, since that's what makes it a digital magazine rather than just a standard web page. Those laid-out pages are actually pictures, which is the reason we suggest Safari 4 - it can scale pictures down.

However, the iPhone/mobile version is what you're looking for. You can read it on a regular browser too...or you will be able to in a few days when it's finished.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone.

First, I think our programmer did a great job of the program as it is, but we are tweaking it.

The pop-up thing is going to change when you're logged in, and we'll eventually have a dual-page larger size version that you can scale down with Safari 4 (as suggested in From the Editor).

Jon, no - I'm afraid we can't give you text, since that's what makes it a digital magazine rather than just a standard web page. Those laid-out pages are actually pictures, which is the reason we suggest Safari 4 - it can scale pictures down.

However, the iPhone/mobile version is what you're looking for. You can read it on a regular browser too...or you will be able to in a few days when it's finished.


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 4, 2009)

Stevie @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Hi musicpete,
> 
> how was it handled in the past? There was no PDF download then? Sorry, I am a newbie, haven't read an issue yet.
> 
> And… was the release of the mag ceased?



I remember the originals were pdf.One could always use the "grab" app(mac) and copy each page for printout and baths. and yep- no more hardcopy V.I mag. 

BTW,Stevie, remember to check out past issues=a real bonus for new subscribers.

Just want to add ,it's so great to have V.I mag back. I thoroughly enjoyed this issue. Thanks for your perseverance, Nick. Important stuff...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 4, 2009)

This is good news, Nick.


----------



## _taylor (Oct 9, 2009)

Next issue? o/~


----------



## TARI (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations Nick! and thank you for the BEST VI magazine out there. =o


----------



## bryla (Oct 10, 2009)

That's what I wrote on the VI Mag Forum - Nick hasn't answered....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 10, 2009)

We're just about to re-relaunch.

And of course subs will be extended.


----------



## bryla (Oct 10, 2009)

great news!


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 10, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Oct 10 said:


> We're just about to re-relaunch.
> 
> And of course subs will be extended.



Even the nucular ones??


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2009)

Great, I'll look out for it!

Is there a plan to aim for some kind of regular release schedule, for example - every quarter?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Every two months with other stuff in between is the plan. The first restart didn't have quite enough gas in the tank, but this time I'm confident we'll be able to go.


----------

